# Technical help needed



## firstubergirl (Nov 4, 2014)

I was logged in to my Uber partner app and accepted a call. When I ended the call, I saw the "You are offline" screen, and clicked login. It now gives me the error:

An error occurred. Please verify that you are not already Online on another device.
Error: Please logout and log back in to the Uber driver app

I can't logout, it goes right to this message. I would like to get back to work Anyone? I stopped app through the manager and turned off the wifi.

Thanks!


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Reboot


----------



## Dany (Oct 30, 2014)

Welcome to uber world ,It's full of surprise


----------



## Markopolo (Sep 23, 2014)

Yep, reboot or do a hard reset!


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

We had another brief outage tonight so that may be the cause.


----------



## PingPong (Oct 13, 2014)

Your phone and UBers network is giving you a sign..


----------

